# Tubi on Apple TV--where are the news channels?



## Gary Liebisch (Aug 28, 2021)

I just purchased an Apple TV 4K box, and can't find the Fox affiliate station news streams. I can get them on my iOS devices, iPhone and iPad but cannot get them on the downloaded Tubi app for Apple TV.

--Gary L.


----------



## NashGuy (Jan 30, 2014)

That feature has never been added (yet) to the Apple TV version of the Tubi app. Don't know if/when that will change. Weird that they have it in the iPhone and iPad apps but not the Apple TV app.

https://help.tubitv.com/hc/en-us/articles/360057397413-About-Live-News-channels-on-Tubi


----------

